# Tarantula threat pose!!!



## orionmystery (Mar 24, 2013)

Tarantual in threat pose. Shot with my point and shoot/compact camera in macro mode.


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2013)

Holy crap!!   ale:   I hope that thing was behind glass.    I would never have the presence of mind to photograph it; I'd be keeping far, far away....but that's just me and my well-documented fear of spiders.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 24, 2013)

So, where you following it around, or was it following you?


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 24, 2013)

My reaction would be "Well, this thing looks angry. Better move to another continent, like Antarctica."


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 24, 2013)

terri said:


> I hope that thing was behind glass.



Given the OP's avatar and location, I'm guessing this was probably in the wild, lol.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 24, 2013)

I've known someone who had one for a pet.  It's behaviour was such that it could be said to have a personality.  It was calm with some people, and standoffish with others.  But it stayed under the sun-lamp a lot.  I've been with little dogs that were more bothersome.


----------



## lonerunner (Mar 24, 2013)

terri said:


> Holy crap!!   ale:   I hope that thing was behind glass.    I would never have the presence of mind to photograph it; I'd be keeping far, far away....but that's just me and my well-documented fear of spiders.



I second that. For everything like snakes, lizards, spiders, bugs, i would run away.


----------



## KrisztinaK (Mar 24, 2013)

I would get away from that thing as fast as I could too.  Very scary indeed !  There is NO WAY I would actually stop and photograph it, especially at that distance.


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 24, 2013)

What did you do to make it not like you? And, any idea what kind it is?


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the comments, and humor  

Shot this in the wild . Not sure but I think it's a Coremiocnemis hoggi? Since I "persuaded" it to come out of its hole, I tried to make it go back in (using a stick), that's when it gave me this threat pose. 

Its venom won't kill human so there's nothing to be afraid of , read more about it on wiki  - Tarantula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I hope to have the courage to put one on my hand some day!


----------



## Tiller (Mar 24, 2013)

orionmystery said:


> I hope to have the courage to put one on my hand some day!



You sir, are a strange....strange fellow.

But I look forward to your shots nonetheless


----------



## gregtallica (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't believe you had time to photograph it before you killed it with a heavy, flaming rock!



You _did_ kill it, right?


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 25, 2013)

gregtallica said:


> You _did_ kill it, right?


----------



## EllaElla (Mar 25, 2013)

I like being at home....the only thing we have to worry about here are garder snakes, bees, and maybe an occasional wolf spider....


----------

